# Z4 Radio replacement - Help!!!



## sakispollalis (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello to everybody!

This is my first post and I really need your help. I want to replace my BMW Radio CD in my 2006 Z4 2.0i and upgrade to the BMW Business CD. I recently bought a used Business CD from Ebay US, which is on its way to me (Athens, Greece).
Unfortunately, someone just informed me that US Radio Tuners are different than European Radio tuners and that a US tuner will not work properly in my country. Haven't tried yet to confirm, shipment has not arrived yet.
Any opinions on this subject? If true, is there a way to overcome this problem?
Thank you in advance.
Sakis Pollalis


----------

